# Cruising Equipment Co and S/L Manual



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hello, 
does anybody have a manual for a Cruising Equipment Co amp hour meter, model AHM? 
also looking for a manual for a simpson lawrence seawolf windless. both circa 1990. i''d be happy to pay for the postage/copying costs. thanks
Hank


----------



## davej44 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Hank,
I have a pdf file of the Seawolf 520 windlass that I can email to you. In return can you give me the overall dimensions of the unit. I do not have access to my boat until Spring and am looking for a replacement that will fit in the anchor locker.
Dave


----------



## bateau57 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Could you please me a copy also?*

Sorry I just notuce while trying to find a manual for the seawolf winlass and you you offer to email a copy to another member. Is it possible that you could email me a copy as well as the boat I am buying also has a seawold windlass. Thanks for you help.

Kindly
Graham


----------



## jlindberg (Aug 9, 2008)

*520 sea wolf*

Dave I also have been looking for a manual for this winless,I have it on my 1982 Sea Ray.Is it also posable to get a copy,I can't find it anywhere on the net.


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

*Manual for Seawolf 520 Windlass*



davej44 said:


> Hi Hank,
> I have a pdf file of the Seawolf 520 windlass that I can email to you.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

*My email address*

Hi
Thank you in advance for the manual!
[email protected] .com
(remove space after "hotmail" before sending - I only did this to avoid spammers)

Thanks again!
Chip


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

The exploded view is located here:

http://slspares.co.uk/seawof/Seawolf.jpg


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Seawolf 520 Anchor Windlass User's Manual*

Your reply was awhile back, but hopefully you'll see this. I'm looking for this manual as well -- would sure appreciate your emailing my way ([email protected]). Thanks!


----------



## AnaJu (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Tyrosi (Nov 15, 2009)

*Seawolf 520 manual*

I know this is a pretty old thread... I'd greatly appreciate it if someone could send me a link to a Seawolf 520 manual or e-mail a copy. I just bought a boat with one of these and would like to learn more about operating it. Thanks!


----------



## Hauffal (Jun 10, 2011)

*Seawolf 520 Manual wanted*

I too would need a manual for my Seawolf 520 and would appreciate a copy via email if anyone has one. 
Thanks.


----------



## Hauffal (Jun 10, 2011)

I too need a manual for my Seawolf 520 and would appreciate a copy. I have to post this 3 times in order to include my email.


----------



## Hauffal (Jun 10, 2011)

Finally I can include my email as [email protected] for a copy of the Seawolf 520 manual that is floating out there somewhere. Thansk to whoever responds to my request.


----------



## 30x silverton jim (Jan 29, 2017)

Hauffal said:


> Finally I can include my email as [email protected] for a copy of the Seawolf 520 manual that is floating out there somewhere. Thansk to whoever responds to my request.


hi im looking for a copy of the owners manual for the simpson-lawrence sea wolf 520 as well I know this thread is very old its January 2017 now. 
Here is my email addy incase there is a kind soul out here that still has a copy to send me...thanks in adavence.

Jim in Ontario Canada Turkey Point area... [email protected]


----------



## 30x silverton jim (Jan 29, 2017)

I have the complete manual now in PDF format...I cant post it here ...I tried...

If anyone wants it email me at [email protected] Please put "seawolf manual" in the subject line ill send it to you...


----------



## 30x silverton jim (Jan 29, 2017)

Heres a picture of the manual at least...:smile


----------



## Reggie (Jul 29, 2020)

davej44 said:


> Hi Hank,
> I have a pdf file of the Seawolf 520 windlass that I can email to you. In return can you give me the overall dimensions of the unit. I do not have access to my boat until Spring and am looking for a replacement that will fit in the anchor locker.
> Dave


Hi Dave...

If you still have the pdf file for the Seawolf 520 on your computer will you email me a copy ([email protected]). If not, do you know where I can obtain a copy? Thanks.

Reggie


----------

